# Oil



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I'm looking for advice on a brand or type (weight/additives) of oil to use on a drive chain. Not sure, but I'm hoping some of the reel mowers might still be chain driven (?), so there might be a knowledge base to tap into.
Chain saw oil appears to be too viscous/tacky?
WD40 wouldn't provide. sufficient lubrication?
Motorcycle/bicycle chain oil?
Vegetable oil?
Thanks in advance for any guidance.


----------



## Fronta1 (Jul 11, 2017)

When I operated heavy machinery we used to use stuff called gear lube. Don't know what weight it was, just was called gear lube.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Thanks. Is that the brand name or a class of lubricant?


----------



## Fronta1 (Jul 11, 2017)

It's a class. I just googled it and it looks like it ranges from 75W to 150W.


----------



## Fronta1 (Jul 11, 2017)

Actually no looks like it's just 75 or 80W.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Ok. Thanks again. I found an Amsoil and Mobil version. I'll read up on it.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

When I had a TruCut I always used Fluid Film. I would just spray it on every so often, usually when I lubed all the zerk fittings. This stuff is amazing and puts WD-40 to shame. You can pick it up at AutoZone or AdvanceAuto and I think Lowe's carries it too.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> When I had a TruCut I always used Fluid Film. I would just spray it on every so often, usually when I lubed all the zerk fittings. This stuff is amazing and puts WD-40 to shame. You can pick it up at AutoZone or AdvanceAuto and I think Lowe's carries it too.


I love Fluid Film - I use it on my Stihl hedge trimmer blades. :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Ware said:


> I love Fluid Film - I use it on my Stihl hedge trimmer blades. :thumbup:


Me Too :thumbup: Totally forgot about that


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Thanks MQ. That looks like the ticket and convenient as I've got an AutoZone and a Lowe's within a couple of miles. :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I also LOVE the cap as it comes with a place to store the straw


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I also LOVE the cap as it comes with a place to store the straw





Ware said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > When I had a TruCut I always used Fluid Film. I would just spray it on every so often, usually when I lubed all the zerk fittings. This stuff is amazing and puts WD-40 to shame. You can pick it up at AutoZone or AdvanceAuto and I think Lowe's carries it too.
> ...


That cinches it!


----------



## IrwinTe (Aug 11, 2017)

Mightyequinn said:


> I also LOVE the cap as it comes with a place to store the straw


Fluid Film is the best.


----------

